# Bridging Visa B (how long to grant?)



## naddyd4315 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am planning on going back to the UK on the 18th August, and need to lodge and apply for a bridging visa B. I am on BVA at the mo while waiting for my 820 to come through. 

Can anyone confirm how long it takes to come through, and if my partner can lodge it in person for me in Melbourne?

Many Thanks!


----------



## MarcellusF (Nov 6, 2015)

From what I gather it has to be lodged at the office or by post. 

As for processing times I've read that they want you to lodge the application no sooner than 3 months and no later than 2 weeks before your intended departure date.


----------



## felinda (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi naddyd4315, 

I am currently in processes of applying for BVB and wondering if your one was successful. And for how long have they given you? 3-6 months? 

Thanks


----------



## Manue (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello
I applied for my Bridging visa B online on July 3 and it was granted on my immiaccount on July 4. I did the same last year online and it was granted a day after I had lodged my application. I had to give them my plane tickets. Unfortunately this year they gave me a wrong date of departure. My return is planed on September 27 and they gave me a return date of September 1st! I'm so stressed. Doeoarure is July 30th. I've been trying to email them but no reply. I'm going to try to call them


----------

